# Global Warming



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Many people now a days say that livestalk are one of the highest leading parts of global warming. They produce many geenhouse gases. Do you belive this? Share your opinons.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I beleive that god put these animals here for a reason. People have been raising livestalk for hundreds of years. Why is it all of a sudden a problem? Ithink it may just be that many be that the populations are high. 

I can see where people are coming at ; but nowadays its all the driving and other things we do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you know that it isnt' Global warming anymore but Global Climate Change? And why is that you ask??? well because the earth is in a cooling trend. All those ice caps that were melting and the polar bears were in danger...... in danger no more, the icecaps are refreezing yet again.

It is the cycle of the earth, we go through it every couple hundred years. Sometimes I wish people would stop getting up in arms over things and jsut realize how the trends go. I am a Christian and I believe that God created the earth just this way on purpose.

But no they still see us humans as the culprits. now the animals.... thats a new one I haven't heard


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe the same thing - cycle of the earth. :sun:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

i never thaught of it that way. it dose make a lot of sense i guesse.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well did you know that plants give of just as much carbon dioxide and green house gases as cows and cars do? Back in the 70's, they were talking about the next ice age, in the 40's the talked about global warming. Give me a break.

My opinion is that it doesn't matter what we as a country do to try and reduce emissions, because you have industrial countries like China that are putting more and more carbon dioxide into the air. I don't believe in global warming but if I did, actually I honestly don't think I could every believe in it. 

7/8 of the worlds glaciers are under water. If they were all to melt, the most that the water level would raise is 18cm(thats right not meters) Its a simple 3rd grade science experiment. Take a glass of water and fill it half full; put some ice cubes in it. When you put the ice cubes in the water level raises. According to global warming scientists, when the ice cubes melt, the water level should raise in the glass. does it? Nope.

Honestly, if everybody is so worried about saving the planet, probably the simplest thing they could do is just drive little cars. It doesn't have to be a hybrid, just drive a smaller vehicle. There are SSOOOOO many people who drive SUVs who honestly don't probably need them. If everybody would just drive smaller cars, there would be a HUGE decrease in emissions as well as a huge decrease in the amount of oil Americans use.

Ok, enough rambling from me


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I am pretty confused on all that stuff. But about the livestock. People today eat much more meat and amimal products than back then, and there are WAY more people now than than. The factory farms, IMO, are the ones to blame for any of the livestock/GW stuff. Not us hobby farmers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Quite a few years ago Mt. St. Helens (Washington St) erupted and blew more flouro-carbon into the atmosphere then humans have in our entire history. That is one volcano, hundreds of volcanos erupt every year. There is no way humans can effect the weather. Even if we WANTED TO, we can't stop tornados, turn a hurricane, stop a snow storm, nothing. To think that we puny humans can EFFECT THE WEATHER is preposterous. 

They are working on a study at Mt. St. Helens were (can't think of the Company right now) had re-planted the forest on one side of the mountain, and the other side was left to Mother Nature. And, sorry but the human side is coming back at a FAR faster pace then the "natural" reforestration on the other side. It was amazing...and I saw this documentary many years ago. 

Beware of people who tell you we have to buy "carbon credits" etc. they just want in our pockets. We clean up our messes in this country, let other countries clean up there own. This global warming is a scam...don't fall for it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> They are working on a study at Mt. St. Helens were (can't think of the Company right now) had re-planted the forest on one side of the mountain, and the other side was left to Mother Nature. And, sorry but the human side is coming back at a FAR faster pace then the "natural" reforestration on the other side. It was amazing...and I saw this documentary many years ago.


where i lieve it is all forest (big tall trees) but only a hundred years ago it totaly bear of any trees due to using them to warm houses. You could see for miles and miles. So it does come back but maybe not as fast as people would like to see.

And back a couple years ago (2 or 3) there was a great big fire in the forest like 2 miles from my house and you can still tell due to the pine trees being still black but it has grown back so much it is amazing.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nupine said:


> I am pretty confused on all that stuff. But about the livestock. People today eat much more meat and amimal products than back then, and there are WAY more people now than than. The factory farms, IMO, are the ones to blame for any of the livestock/GW stuff. Not us hobby farmers.


Actually, there is the same number of cows now as there used to, its just that now the number of cows are in confinements, rather than being spread out over small farms. There is a new documentary out called King Corn(very informative, a must watch for everybody) and they talked to a feedlot owner in CO who finished 14,000 cattle every year. He said Americans want cheap food, and the only way to do that is to lot the cattle and make them eat; he said that if Americans wanted their food grassed raised, he'd do it, it just costs more money :wink:

Di, I totally agree with you and that is really interesting about the forest  Did you know that for every tree cut down in the rain forest, 20some more are planted? Also:


> Beware of people who tell you we have to buy "carbon credits" etc. they just want in our pockets. We clean up our messes in this country, let other countries clean up there own. This global warming is a scam...don't fall for it.


That is so true. You know, China cranks out a new nuclear power plant every month or so, they do so much pollution even if it did matter they don't care and we can't make an impact on what they are doing.

A little note on carbon credits, carbon credits is a stupid and great way for farmers to make extra money. If a farmer does energy saving things like strip tilling, or no till, they have the option to sell carbon credits from the carbon that they aren't producing. Then big giants like you electric company buy those credits so that they can pollute all the more. Just kind of funny  Regular people can get carbon credits by driving hybrids and living in energy efficient homes.

I personally just find all this stuff a nice way to get a good laugh :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well i dont know about the livestock, but in AK theres is definetly some changes, the the Nenana Ice Classic (put tripod on Nenana River and bet on the Month, day and hour ice breaks) -the dates get closer to winter, and we didnt get snow until October, thats pretty late. so i think somethings happening, but the earth will fix itself, its been doing it for a long time.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I get so upset about this stuff, I have to apologize for my "angst". Years ago, when they first started talking about this stuff, they were going to have some program (I think through the UN) were we (ie rich Americans), would buy "carbon credits" from poor people in "third world" nations (like Angolans, etc.). You know, that they could earn a little money and improve their lives. Still sounded far fetched and like a "transfer of wealth", but, I give to charities, so I'm not opposed to helping people in need, so I thought "oh well". But now who is big time selling "carbon credits"? AlGore! After that stupid movie, he wants to get richer selling carbon credits. Just makes me want to :hair: 

OK, I'm going to calm down now. Is anyone checking to see if these yahoo's are actually planting the trees they say they are planting? And, where do I get my money, we've planted 40-50 trees just on our little farmette? 

(Sits in "lotus position" ymmmmmmm)


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the only really "extra" greenhouse gases are those from fuel pulled out of the earth (oil and coal)and burned for fuel. Everything else is already in the chain. But is it enough to tip the balance so that climate change is destructive? It wouldn't be that it is suddently 5 degrees hotter everywhere- it would be that there may be a few extra days of higher than average temperatures or that areas that have a shorter (or longer) season that the average. 
Unfortunately scientists are as human as everyone else- they always make errors that are corrected in a later generation or are so emotionally invested in their own ideas that they run rough shod over any discussion. So because a "scientist" reports "facts" doesn't mean it is so nor that it is wrong. You can onlydo the best you can.
I do believe that this "extra" caused by burning large amounts of fossil fuel is going to change things- but how exactly, I don't know. The earth is complicated.
The real problem is the hugh increase in human population which will cause change no matter what technology is used- even solar power creates change- it shades the ground and uses toxic materials in it's creation- wind power means maybe less moisture pushed inland for plants to use wave power will effect tidal zones, etc. Can the earth deal with these changes???? I don't know.
But as for animals- belch (and other things) away- they are, no matter how many, already part of the same old shain of life.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cows CO then anything we do as humans combined. The north pole is only 1 degree warmer only 1 DEGREE! That isn't going to kill anybody --- maybe the polar bears are in danger but the cicle comes and goes


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the thing even the polar bears aren't in danger, they are only moving south because they are running out of food up north.

What I like best is that Al Gore won't debate with anybody on global warming, the reason? "There isn't time" I just read on Yahoo that 65% of people in cities won't do anything to stop global warming. So that shows you that the price of gas doesn't even affect them driving their big SUVs.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

While I do very much agree that the Earth anturally goes through these cycles of warming and cooling trends and also that this is what is occuring now, you can not tell me that the heating up of the earth and the simultaneouse ozone break down due to greenhouse gases and the fact that more people are driving huge SUV's and Semi-trucks (fueling the increase in production) are just a coincidence.

While I dont think the trends are all to blame on the things people do everyday, it cant be helping anything and to just "turn the other cheek" about the issue and sweeping it under the rug is not going to help anything and IMO is ignorant.



StaceyRoop said:


> The north pole is only 1 degree warmer only 1 DEGREE! That isn't going to kill anybody --- maybe the polar bears are in danger but the cicle comes and goes


One degree is enough to collapse one of the largest and oldest ice walls in the atlantic and is enough to melt the icecaps on mountains in Antartica.



goathappy said:


> 7/8 of the worlds glaciers are under water. If they were all to melt, the most that the water level would raise is 18cm(thats right not meters) Its a simple 3rd grade science experiment. Take a glass of water and fill it half full; put some ice cubes in it. When you put the ice cubes in the water level raises. According to global warming scientists, when the ice cubes melt, the water level should raise in the glass. does it? Nope.


This is true BUT the other 1/8th that sit above sea level is enough to flood the oceans and perhaps bring flooding to America and other countries. If this happens, not only are we all introuble, but also the native species to the area/ocean. They can not tolerate that sort of climate change.

I agree that we will NEVER get enough cooperation from the entire human population to help anything and I have pretty much accepted the fact that nothing will ever be done BUT, I still try to do my part to help slow the process. I would rather be safe and do my little part than be sorry.

Ok, enough rambling! LOL :wave: 
CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

> One degree is enough to collapse one of the largest and oldest ice walls in the atlantic and is enough to melt the icecaps on mountains in Antartica.


actually antartica is freezing at an alarming rate!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, and after one of the coldest winters in Canada, scientists are now warning us to watch out for the next ice age!!  :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Canada has so much snow in Quebec that they don't expect it to melt all summer! :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They just admitted that there has been 0 warming for the last 10 years.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> They just admitted that there has been 0 warming for the last 10 years.


And that is why it isnt global warming now--- but Global Climate Change :roll:


----------

